
HMD Global, maker of Nokia smartphones, gets investment from Google,Qualcomm - Nokinside
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hmdglobal-investment-idUSKCN2571UF
======
dalfonso
I've always thought that if HMD was successful enough, eventually Nokia would
just buy them and get their brand back.

